

Ask HN: Is there currently a problem? - RiderOfGiraffes

When my login cookie is set I can't read anything, but if I delete it then I can.  Is there currently a problem?  It seems to have been so for an hour or more.<p>Current time 15:50 Zulu.
======
pg
I don't know what was wrong, but restarting news seems to have fixed it.
Whatever it was may have only affected logged in users, which may be why our
auto-restarter didn't notice anything was wrong.

~~~
ivanstojic
It might also not help, but for me, in the last hour at least accessing HN
returned an empty response from the server, no errors, just no output at all.

~~~
percept
Me too. I cleared the cookie and couldn't log back in, tried to create a test
account and got the same empty response in both cases.

------
woodrow
I also confirm that it now seems to be fixed after several hours of problems.

Good call by RiderOfGiraffes on the cookie. At first I thought it might've
been a DNS caching issue with Firefox, but after Wiresharking the connection
it was clear that it was asking the right server, but the response was timing
out (30s for Firefox). This didn't happen from other browsers or by going to
174.132.225.106 directly. In retrospect, these were all situations where the
cookie would not be included...

~~~
sprout
Heh, I figured out it was the cookie, but as I had just created a second
account I thought it was some sort of auto-ban for daring to create a second
pseudonym.

------
icey
Same problem here. I managed to get in using incognito mode on Chrome.

Edit - never mind, it doesn't really work. As soon as I try to get back to the
front page after a cookie has been set I get the same problem.

~~~
stcredzero
Same thing happened to me. I thought pg whacked me with the banhammer.

------
j_baker
I've been unable to access the site for a couple of hours. It magically just
came back up though.

------
jamesbritt
I've been having really spotty site connections and timeouts, though

    
    
         http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/news.ycombinator.com
    

says all is OK.

~~~
wolfish
Intereseting example of a connectivity problem that site wouldn't spot.

~~~
jamesbritt
I'm guessing local Cox nonsense.

------
mschaecher
I can't access HN on Chrome at all. Firefox I can though. Someone else on
Twitter can't using either. And there are other tweets reporting HN as down as
well.

------
thefool
I was just having the problem but it magically went away.

Using <http://hackerne.ws/news> worked for me.

~~~
ComputerGuru
Because the cookie is different and you would have been logged out. And PG
just restarted it, making it magically go away. That's why he's our hero :D

~~~
thefool
Pretty sure it was just magic. I don't like no actual explanations to things.

------
alexitosrv
I had that same problem. Apparently, everything is fine now.

I tried deleting cookies, and then I entered fine to HN. However, If I tried
to login, no response again.

Then, I used links (CLI browser) to troubleshoot, and the problem was there
when I tried to login. So, no idea what has happened, but something was wrong
at the server side.

------
nzmsv
Since I could get in by deleting the cookie, for a while I actually thought I
was banned, and was trying to remember if I've posted anything stupid lately.

------
vyrotek
Yeah, the 'incognito' trick seems to work though.

------
keytweetlouie
Will hacker news be creating a fail whale page?

------
mindcrime
It's back?

~~~
Mark_B
Apparently ;-)

------
angelbit
now is ok, that this problem is caused by a proxy based on cookie auth?

